# Ear scratching; mites or infection?



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have only one mouse who's scratching, and just at one ear. She is making it raw though. I'm treating for mites at the moment just in case. But does it sound like it could be something else? She's constantly being bullied by the "alpha" mouse in the tank - could it be an irritation to a bite? Should I split them up? Thanks!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Mites are usually the first thing to treat for, It is possible that it is an irritation also from a scratch or bite, In cases like this I also use a product in the UK named Sudocrem small amount placed on the affested area using a cotton bud several times a day seem to take that itch out and helps reduce the scratching of the mice giving the area time to heal.

If neither of the above stop the mouse from scratching there may be something else but can not think of it at the moment, other than possible ocd.

It may be worth splitting them up to form 2 smaller groups so they all still have company and reduce the stress levels on the mouse that is scratching.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks, 
I have a topical itch relief lotion that I bought when one had a prolapse. It has pramoxine and zinc acetate in it - I may try using that on the tip of her ear where it looks most irritated, and hope that treating for mites makes a difference. I've also moved her into a different tank with an older, easier going female. So far there's much less squeaking in the house!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Sounds like you already have a well stocked first aid medical box for the mice.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I do try!

I just had an opportunity to look real close at her (still in the process of taming this one), and it is definitely a bite wound. Bigger than what I've come across in my mouse keeping days so far. It looks clean, and isn't bleeding. It's really not as bad as I just made it sound.. I put some of the pramoxine lotion on it, which she hated, and will probably alternate between that and polysporin for the next few days. I still plan on treating for mites. Any other tips for wounds?


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Keeping the wound clean is the main thing and saline solution will help in that, 1 teaspoon to a pint of warm water.

Shock and trauma are other related symptoms that need to keep an eye on with any wound so keeping the mouse warm and quiet will help with those.

One of these days I`ll get the time to post my setup with all the various sections and tools I use.


----------

